# Noob wanting a cheapy



## deanom (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey All. Here are my wants and needs:

*Recommend a Flashlight Checklist:*
(Don't worry about all the questions, just the ones you feel strongly about!)

Short Essay Question: What do you intend to use this light for? 

General EDC - maybe as an extra for riding my bike....

0) What Region/Country/State will the light be purchased in?

_xxx___I will be mail-ordering or buying online, so this doesn't matter.
_xxx___I am in New Zealand__________.

1) Price Range: An easy question, but you may change your mind after answering the rest! 

_xxxx_I only want to pay $1-10. 
_xxxxx_I can spend $15-30 if she who must be obeyed (swmbo) agrees. 

2) Format: 

_xxx_I want a flashlight. 

3) Length: 

_xxx_2-4 inches. (Pocket carry) 

4) Width: 

_xxx___I don’t care. 

5) What batteries do you want to use? 

_xxx_I want a rechargeable system. (an investment, but best for everyday use) 

6) How much light do you want? Sometimes you can have too much light (trying to read up close up with a 100 lumen light is impossible). 

_xxxx__I want to read a map, or find a light switch, in a dark room. (5-10 lumens) 
_xxxx__I want to walk around a generally paved area. (15-20 lumens) 
_xxxx__I want to walk unpaved trails. (40 lumens) 

**********so general lighting to walk around with the dog on the streets or in a park or on my bike to assist with my main bike lighting************

7) Throw vs Flood: 

Flood to throw/zoomable

8) Runtime: Not over-inflated manufacturer runtime claims (like some LED lights). but usable brightness measured from first activation to 50% with new batteries. 

_xx__60-240 min. (1-2 hours) 
_xxx___240-360 min. (4-6 hours) 


9) Durability: Generally the old phrase “you get what you pay for” is very accurate for flashlights. 

_xxx___Slightly Important (Walks around the neighborhood.) 
_xxx___Very Important (Camping, Backpacking, Car Glove-box.) 

8) Switch Type: 

__xx__I want a "clickie” switch. (Stays on until pressed again.)
__xx__I want a momentary switch. (Only stays on while held down.)

*********you can get both can't you?***********

9) Switch Location: 

_xxx__I want a push switch on the back end of the body.

10) Operational Modes: Check all that apply. 

_xxx___I want multiple light levels. (some lights have 5-16 light levels.) 
_xxx__I want a strobe mode. (blinks to show location.) 
_xxx___I want a tactical strobe. (Flashes rapidly to disorient an opponent.) 

11) Is it important whether the body is metal or plastic/composite?

_xxx___I don't care.

12) Special Needs: Is there anything else you want or need that hasn't been mentioned? Circle any below or write in your own comment(s). 

__x__Red (night vision preserving) filter 
__x__Waterproof – how deep: _wet weather i.e. heavy rain
__x__Non-reflective/dark finish (stealthy/hard to find)
__x__Belt/Jacket clip 
__x__Holster 
__x__Wrist/Neck Lanyard

******nice to have but not critical*****

I had considered 
Romisen RC-C8 II XR-E Q5 from Shining B
or
X2000 in maybe 18650 or aaa
or 
similar to x2000 - 240lm q5 wc q4 18650 or 3xAAA 

I have scrolled through quite a few pages and Romisen seem to be strong brand - X2000 does not have amazing reviews but sounds ok for my needs.

Thanks people.:thumbsup:


----------



## deanom (Aug 5, 2010)

No comments? Anyone?


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 5, 2010)

Get the Romisen and :welcome:

BUT get it from shiningbeam not DX, shipping has to be paid but worth it as Bryan (shiningbeam) ships within 24 hours (at least that has been my experience so far).

I'd actually take a look at the Romisen RC N3 II warm, it can run on 2xAAs or 1xCR123/RCR123, the tint (color) of the beam is not a harsh white but a 'warmer' tint, better (IMHO) if you're using it outdoors. It has a good balanced hotspot and decent flood so it would be okay for cycling though i prefer powerful floodier lights when cycling at night.

cheers and hang on to your wallet! This hobby can get expensive.

word of advice though, you get what you pay for (most times anyway)


----------



## Colorblinded (Aug 5, 2010)

I really don't think you can go wrong with a Romisen for the price. I have one and while it's one of my least expensive lights, it's a nice quality product. I would second the shiningbeam suggestion for a couple reasons. For one you will get it in a reasonable amount of time and get easier support if needed and for another they have various Romisens with upgraded emitters which won't cost you any more IIRC.


----------



## sol-leks (Aug 6, 2010)

If you are looking for flood to zoom I also agree you should go with the romisen, I have made a few threads on the light.

I recommend sending shiningbeam an email and asking bryan if he still has spare rc-n3 extension tubes for sale, and if he does buy an rc-c6 with one of those tubes. You can choose to get the rc-c6 in neutral too if that interests you. This way you can have your choice to run the light on 2xAA's or 1xcr123.

It is a really handy versatile light. Gets about 3 hours of runtime on rechargeable batteries.


----------



## higbvuyb (Aug 6, 2010)

The X2000 has lower build quality but many people find the slide-zoom much more convenient than the threaded twist-zoom of the romisen.


----------



## Colorblinded (Aug 6, 2010)

higbvuyb said:


> The X2000 has lower build quality but many people find the slide-zoom much more convenient than the threaded twist-zoom of the romisen.


My friend has something very similar to the X2000 although I can't say if it's the same or not. It is a lot more convenient in many regards, the Romisen RC-29 I have requires quite a lot of twisting to go from flood to throw!


----------



## rekd0514 (Aug 6, 2010)

You could always get the 3 mode Akoray K-106 from kaidomain *SKU: S006967.

*It is programmable to the way you want it and uses a standard AA. It is small and has a clip for your pocket while still being bright.


----------



## joe1512 (Aug 6, 2010)

2 to 4 inches is pretty little. Are you wanting more of a keychain style light? I have been really happy with my keychain one.

Are you sure about strobe? I wanted it too, but it really is useless. Tactical strobe is totally worthless too except for fun at a disco. It certainly is not going to disorient an attacker or whatever nonsense they discuss. Especially not with a 2-4 inch light.

Since you are new, I am questioning some of your assumptions and wants for good reason. My list has changed once I learned a bit more.


As an example, I carry an itp A1 on my keychain. It is 2.3 inches long, 0.8 inches diameter which is a bit big for a keychain. However it doesnt bother me at all. The light is a twisty (which is good becasue it doesnt accidently come on in your pocket!) and produces over 200 lumens with a single RCR123 rechargable battery. It costs 25 bucks for one.
Honestly I use this light a LOT more than my bigger one.

Since its on my keychain I never forget it and it is comfortable, whereas I would never 'EDC' a pocket light.

Just something to consider. Also consider that the charger and battery for most rechargables is going to be just as expensive as your light! Therefore maybe consider making seperate purchases. Get the light first for 25-30 bucks. Use standard CR123s for 1 buck each online or an AA, AAA, whatever for a few weeks. 
Then, order a charger and rechargable battery. That makes it easier to justify to the Mrs...


----------



## deanom (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the responses people. The Romisen is sounding better as we go along.



joe1512 said:


> 2 to 4 inches is pretty little. Are you wanting more of a keychain style light? I have been really happy with my keychain one.
> 
> Are you sure about strobe? I wanted it too, but it really is useless. Tactical strobe is totally worthless too except for fun at a disco. It certainly is not going to disorient an attacker or whatever nonsense they discuss. Especially not with a 2-4 inch light.
> 
> ...



Sorry it is too small - 4-6 would be better as I would use with a mount to attach to my bike - hence the strobe (any kind of strobe just one that alerts on twilight when light is fading) . 

I like the idea of stretching out the purchases... great idea! If I used AAA rechargeables then I can use the charger I have now. 18650 or RCR123 then I have to buy charger but hey that is ok. AA and AAA I can use around the house too.


----------



## deanom (Aug 14, 2010)

SO AFTER SOME MORE SEARCHING AND READING I WONDER:

Customized RC-2R4 with premium 1A tint Cree XP-G R5 emitter (2XCR123A OR 1X18650 / 17670

VS
QUARK MINI AA - XP-G R5

VS
Romisen RC-C8 II XR-E Q5 1 x 18650/17670, 2 x CR123A, 3 x AAA batteries

VS
Romisen RC-N3 II IN EITHER Q5 OR R4. EDIT ACTUALLY SOUNDS LIKE R4 IS PRETTY NICE FROM ANOTHER THREAD

ANY RECOMMENDATIONS PLEASE?


----------



## rekd0514 (Aug 15, 2010)

RC-2R4 for the extra brightness of lithiums

RC-N3 if you want usefulness of AA and the abilty to make it small with CR123As


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 15, 2010)

Personally? RC N3 II warm white. You can get a few CR123 primaries from 4sevens at a decent price (10 for $19 and that is before using the "CPF8" discount code, chargers and cells are available there too) so you can try the RC N3 II warm white in its mini mode.


----------



## joe1512 (Aug 16, 2010)

The quark has the advantage of using an AA, which you already have a charger for.

It also works with 14500s which is the AA-sized version of lithium ions. If you wanted more brightness, you could later get a protected 14500 + charger and drop it in your quark.

(reference thread: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=203486)


The 2R4 with an XP-G sounds really nice. Whered ya find it at? Its also good in that you can buy 2 CR123s now, and go with an 18650+charger later on for that important splitting aspect. It will be a lot bigger of course than the 1xAA. But if you are good with that size, then that is definitely going to have more runtime and output.


Id take either over the C8 because of their more recent emitters.


----------



## old4570 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hmmmmm, 

Solarforce L2M [ 18650 ] + Low Voltage Drop in [ 1 - 3 or 5 mode ] + one more CR123A extension so you can run 2xAA ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228693 Check out this thread ....


----------

